# Help Dating Old Pipe



## RIBottleguy (Apr 21, 2014)

I dug this pipe recently, and it certainly raised my eyebrow.  It was particularly crude, so I was kind of hoping it was older than your typical "TD" Scottish import pipe.  Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a pipe collection, is it clay or wooden?  Looks like it has some age, here a similar designs:


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Sharon, it is clay.  I didn't show the side where there is a chip :-(


----------



## AntiqueBaby (May 29, 2015)

Earliest would be mid 18th century IMO.


----------

